# Where to put Ob hive.



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Gypsy- I've read a lot of your posts and I think you are a good enough beekeeper that your own inclination leads to the best end.
Bill


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Bill, I am going to take that as a compliment and sleep on it. 

to put it where I would like to I will have to build an antproof stand, which I can do, and get a bit of weather protection as well. It's not going to weigh very much and I have plenty of 1 1/2 inch pvc and some cans for liquid for the legs.

I was trying to lazy out of building anything. I got the weeds out of the asparagus today and used boiling water to exterminate raspberry crazy ants and fire ants. I'm beat... still more ants, always more ants.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

It was meant so.
Thread on here a couple days ago about "neverwet" coated flanges for resisting small hive beetles. I asked if it would also resist ants if painted on hive stand legs. Apparently so.
Bill


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Now that sounds pretty nifty and probably looks nicer than the tanglefoot I usually use (or a can of water...)


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Look here-
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ion-Test-with-live-beetles&highlight=neverwet
Bill


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

pretty neat!


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Feeding honey? Might reconsider that and use syrup instead.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

it was a dab of honey from my hives smeared on the screen top over them. syrup pours and the box I had them in had no room for a feeder. So saturday I get them a frame of brood with nurse bees and a frame of food uncapped, with wax workers and some nice comb frames and capture the queen and put her in a nice nuc (not the observation hive) with a reasonably good front door. the queen had not laid, the swarm was small so likely she was unmated. I had been feeding for a week and I had provided comb. Anyway that effectively quadrupled their numbers. 

and on Sunday my big hive robbed them out. All were either killed or scattered to the other hives or left with the queen, I did not find her body. Where do you put a nuc you are starting. I need to split the big one, they killed 4 colonies I was starting last year. I need an outyard without an apiary next door to it, Working on it. In the meantime suggestions on starter nuc placements would probably benefit the new beeks too.


----------

